# setting up couchdb3-3.2.0 as a cluster of nodes



## sprock (Nov 9, 2021)

Hello,

Hope this is the correct forum to ask on.  Apologies if not.

I've installed couchdb3 from poudriere but I'm having trouble getting it to run as a cluster of three nodes.  Is anyone running couchdb3 in this mode on freebsd?  Anyone willing to walk me through the setup procedure?

Thanks
sprock


----------



## jbo (Nov 9, 2021)

I assume (don't actually know), that couchdb would have documentation regarding configuration. I also assume that you tried to follow that but ran into some issues which may or may not be FreeBSD related. Could explain what problem you're facing with the necessary details such as links to documentation, error messages, logs and so on?


----------



## sprock (Nov 9, 2021)

The docs are here: https://docs.couchdb.org/en/stable/install/unix.html#first-run.

I have made a bit of progress but not quite there yet.  I need to stop and try again tomorrow.

Thanks.  Your questions forced me to revisit the docs.

sprock


----------



## sprock (Nov 10, 2021)

After some sleep (!) and more careful reading of the docs, I have it running.  Thanks again for your help in focusing my efforts
sprock


----------



## sprock (Nov 10, 2021)

Hmm.  Spoke too soon. couchdb3 stopped running on two nodes out of three.   Tried some troubleshooting tips from 
	
	



```
https://docs.couchdb.org/en/stable/install/troubleshooting.html
```
 and  this one fails:

```
erl -env ERL_LIBS $ERL_LIBS:/usr/local/libexec/couchdb3/lib -couch_ini -s crypto
2> crypto:md5_init().
** exception error: undefined function crypto:md5_init/0
```
, but it fails on both working and non-working nodes.  I'm stuck and inclined to give up on couchdb.


----------



## jbo (Nov 10, 2021)

I have no idea but purely looking at the exception I'd say that you're missing a dependency - most likely a crypto package providing MD5. Given `erl` I assume this is Erlang?

Just out of curiousity: You want to setup a cluster (multiple nodes) but then you're also willing to give up when you hit a problem. That would indicate to me that you don't actually need a cluster which in turn indicates that you might just use this for personal use. Why not just a single machine running couchdb?

In any case: What I usually do whenever setting up something with "clusterability" is setting up a single, non-clustered server first making sure that everything works before moving on to creating the actual cluster.


----------

